# Leak fuel or oil when tilted back?



## MANU01 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi,


Purchased an HS720C, and when we loaded it fully assembled (with oil and gas) into my car (wagon, low roof clearance), we had to tilt the handles down to horizontal in order to clear the trunk hatch. We noticed it spilled a bit of what smelled like oil. It was quickly cleaned by the shop worker and brushed off as just brake cleaner to clean any oil overflow.


We reload the machine into the back of the car carefully, and all is well and leave.


A few kilometer later, I come up to a traffic light which turns red, and apply the brakes fairly hard. 
The machine tilts all the way down to where the handles are horizontal with the floor of the car, I pull over and bring the machine back to upright position but not before it spilled gas all over. Good thing I have a rubber mat.


Is this normal?? Should I be concerned? Did fuel mix with oil?


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I doubt you need to worry about the well-being of the snowblower.

The stink that's going to be in your car for the next several months, that's another matter! :roll3yes:


----------



## MANU01 (Oct 3, 2016)

ELaw said:


> The stink that's going to be in your car for the next several months, that's another matter! :roll3yes:


I was saved by the rubber mat, no spill into the carpet, it was all contained. Just removed the mat and hosed it down. No smell.
I know, I was lucky.:blush:


----------

